# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Pleated Skirt Variation with "Sharp" Pleats



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2015

PLEATED SKIRT VARIATION WITH SHARP PLEATS

Note: This skirt pattern was adapted from a photo seen in a knitting magazine many years ago. A lot of tweaking and guesswork went into creating this pattern for the AG doll.

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
Mary Maxim Mellowspun DK - melon (rosy red)

Cast on 51 stitches. Rib in Knit 1, Purl 1 for 8 rows.

Row 1: (Right Side) Knit 3, * Purl 1, Knit 3,
repeat from * to end of row.

Row 2: (Wrong Side) Knit 1, * Purl 1, Knit 3, 
Repeat from * , ending Purl 1, Knit 1.
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for a total of 6 rows.

Row 7: * Increase in first stitch, Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Purl 1,
Repeat from *, ending increase 1 stitch in last stitch.

Row 8: Knit 2, * Purl 1, Knit 5,
Repeat from *, ending Purl 1, Knit 2.

Row 9: (Right Side) * Knit 5, Purl 1, 
Repeat from * across the row.

Row 10: (Wrong Side) Knit 2, * Purl 1, Knit 5, 
Repeat from *, ending Purl 1, Knit 2.
Repeat Rows 9 and 10 for 12 rows.

Next Row: (Right Side) * Increase in first stitch, Knit 3, Increase, Purl 1
Repeat from *, ending Increase 1 stitch in last stitch.

Next Row: (Wrong Side) Knit 3, * Purl 1, Knit 7,
Repeat from *, ending with Knit 3.

Next Row: (Right Side) * Knit 7, Purl 1,
Repeat from * across the row.

Repeat the last two rows for 12 rows. Bind off in pattern. Sew back seam.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

This sound likes very easy pattern to follow. Do you have a picture?


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh there it is. Very nice.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and good to see your post. I haven't seen you for a while on KP.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

thank you for sharing another of your wonderful patterns!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

My computer has run out of "steam" and is almost nonresponsive. Guess I'll have to buy a new one pretty soon. I've tried everything to get the memory chip photos from my camera onto my desktop "Pictures" file. No luck. 

One of our members requested a pattern for a simple easy-to-do skirt, so - naturally - I came up with a handful of patterns. They are easy to knit with simple instructions, so I thought I could post the patterns without photos. When I get a new computer I will immediately begin posting photos to go with these recent patterns.

The above "sharp" pleated skirt was worked on last year while on vacation. I saw the photo in a knitting magazine and wondered if I could figure out the stitch requirements for the AG doll - much trial and error!!! I had time to concentrate while on vacation and the above photo is the outcome. I recently tried this again while I was working out the final pattern instructions - it came out slightly different than the above photo, You will see the difference once I can post some new photos.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Another fabulous pattern. I'm going to look in my stash. This one needs to be made. I love the little onesie and hat too. Thank you so much.
ETA great to see you posting again.


----------



## barginluvr (May 4, 2014)

Could you please post the pattern for the onesie also.
Love your patterns! Thank you so much.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good to see you back Elaine ! I love your patterns for the American Girl dolls . This little set is very nice and I have some of that great self-patterning yarn. Thank you ! &#128077;


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, you are just wonderful!! Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely as usual! Thank you dear lady.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns, as alway beautiful work patterns. Nice to see you back.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your patterns are so wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing them with us all. MY GD's love the clothes I make for them and most of the directions are from you. Thank you again for sharing so generously.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the great patterns!


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

What great patterns! Thanks so much for sharing. I'm anxious to make these for my granddaughters.uh


----------



## Ohioknitter (Dec 12, 2011)

Anpther great set of patterns. Thank you. What about a pattern for the cute hat?


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! Love your patterns!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for these new patterns. I've made so many items from your patterns and am always pleased with the results.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns. As usual top notch. Again thank you.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks, Elaine. You are always so generous with your beautiful doll patterns.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Do Madame Alexander and American Girl wear the same size? I have to dress and AG.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Ladyfingers, your AG Doll patterns are so beautiful! And this one especially. Is there a pattern for the onesie?


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

barginluvr said:


> Could you please post the pattern for the onesie also.
> Love your patterns! Thank you so much.


me, too


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Elaine once again thank you the patterns are wonderful.I have made some and they fit perfect.Looking forward to more with photos .Is it possible to do them in PDF form as I only seem to be able to print from download? Once again thanks.Sharon


----------



## sctienkamp1941 (Jan 18, 2016)

These are really cute!

Do you have a pattern for the onsie and the hat?
I have three great grand daughters who would love these outfits

Thanks....Sylvia


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

Love your patterns so very easy to follow. Could you please share pattern got the onesie. Thank you. Elizabeth


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To answer some questions:

Yes, the Madame Alexander and American Girl dolls wear the same clothes. (See photo of both dolls wearing casual outfits attached).

I checked my list of patterns posted here and can't find one that refers to a "onesie", so I'll get busy and write out a pattern for this. A plain colored onesie works well with the various skirt patterns because there is no bulk at the waistline. The ribbing on the skirt should keep the garment in place, without twisting around or falling off while on the doll.

The hat is just a pleated brim for 12 rows, then knit 2 rows before knitting the crown of the hat. You start with 112 stitches, rib for12 rows, then knit 2 together across the row to get to 56 stitches. Knit 2 rows. The crown is knit by * k5,k2 tog, repeat from * across the row. Purl back with no decrease. Then K4, K2 tog, across the row. Purl 1 row. Then K3, K2 tog across the row. Purl 1 row. Then K2, K2 tog across the row. Purl 1 row. K1, K2 tog across the row. Purl 1 row. Then K2 tog across the row.
You should have approx. 8 stitches on the needle. Cut a long strand. Thread this strand onto a darning needle and draw the needle through the stitches remaining on the knitting needle. Pull up tightly, Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Have used all your patterns and love them you do a great job. Sure would like the pattern for the ones because I have been looking everywhere for knitted shorts pattern for the ag dolls.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the skirt thanks for the pattern!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Once again more great patterns


----------

